# New 301 Bq Arrived!



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

We were at the Worcester Mass. RV show (DCU Center) and found out that our 301BQ just arrived on friday. We ordered this trailer in mid january at the Boston RV Show and it just showed up. Perfect timing! Just waiting on my hitch to show up and we are ready to GO!!!


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

YIPPEE!
GET OUT THERE!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

saweeettttt!! Gotta love that... How was the RV show in Worcester??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sweet Trailer....best one Keystone makes IMHO









Now iti is time to start the mods...feel free to check out my 301BQ mods and copy/improve them all you want.

Start here...go to 301BQ Mods.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/index.htm


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Congrats and Enjoy ! !


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!! I am sure you are all very excited!!! just in time for camping season to!!

Time to book that Acadia Rally


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah, book the Acadia rally!!!


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice...mmmm I think the new TT fever is heating up. New TT or fiver???


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Just curious, what is a fair price for (2) slide-toppers (1 over slide out bedroom, and 1 over dinette/couch slide out)and an Atwood 3500 Power Jack? All installed at dealer. Does $1,424 sound fair?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

dhdb said:


> Just curious, what is a fair price for (2) slide-toppers (1 over slide out bedroom, and 1 over dinette/couch slide out)and an Atwood 3500 Power Jack? All installed at dealer. Does $1,424 sound fair?


I believe my two were quoted at around 850 installed, when i was negotiating price on my camper......... also that was September '08

Jack is so simple....no need to pay for install on that, or dealer mark up.

The 1400 sounds a little high, but not ridiculous


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome, the weather has finally broke so it looks like your new OB showed up right in time, have fun!! and congrats.


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Well, there's 'nowt wrong with that trailer, LOL!

We love ours, it's been modded to the n'th degree with the addition of little shelves, washer/dryer, bunk rails, side valences removed, toilet roll holder, towel holders....the list is LONG! I keep meaning to put the mods on our blog, maybe one day soon, all the pics are done.... I posted a few in the mods forum.

Enjoy the camper, I know we are and we've been in it full-time, traveling all over the US since November 1st (prior to that for a couple of months in the 28 - this is so much better!).

Ali


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Congratulations! I'm sure you'll enjoy the trailer. The slide toppers are a good idea. The rain on the slides can be loud. It rains every time we camp, but I haven't done the toppers yet. The power jack has been a great addition.

Steve


----------



## new guy (Mar 26, 2010)

We are new to this whole idea of "trailering". we were avid campers in the past and found that with three kids under 4 this was going to be a hard go. We pick up our 301bq from marci at lakeshore on april 6, looking foward to it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

new guy said:


> We are new to this whole idea of "trailering". we were avid campers in the past and found that with three kids under 4 this was going to be a hard go. We pick up our 301bq from marci at lakeshore on april 6, looking foward to it.


Anything with 3 kids under 4 is a hard go!!!









Congrats on the new TT (to both of you!).


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

new guy said:


> We are new to this whole idea of "trailering". we were avid campers in the past and found that with three kids under 4 this was going to be a hard go. We pick up our 301bq from marci at lakeshore on april 6, looking foward to it.


Here is the PDF I put together from a few other PDI's

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/Master%20PDI.pdf

Give yourself at least 2-3 hours to complete. Don't bring kids...they will get bored and distract you from the task at hand.


----------

